# question for the women



## dontwanttoloseher (Aug 21, 2010)

ok, I'm jealous, point blank. my wife has gotten a job in a construction office with "younger", "more motivated", "big armed, not ugly" younger guys. All her words at different points in conversation. She is the only female in the office
I already feel out classed by them, and then last night she told my soon to be teenage son to try a different cologone as " 'John' at work had it on and it smells _*sooo *_ good"


I do not want to lose her, but am scared crapless i will. 

Thinking thru all day at work, (i have a property maintenance business, not a lot of critical thinking going on cutting grass)
I feel i have taken her for granted after being together over 20 years, have gotten myself off the couch and exercising again, I do plan on getting back to school and bettering myself educationally, but I also, and this may sound dumb, want her to think I smell nice too. something for her to think of me all day.
currently I am a soap/shower and go guy, but need your opinions on
A- what smells nice so she remembers me, she likes Hollister
B- what can i do so she thinks of me all day, is sending her a rose, flowers or stuff at work tacky for a 44 year old guy to a 41 year old women?
Please any ideas would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah........... you want to make your wife happy!!! I have a big smile here!!!

Ask her what she likes to smell from you. I like musk. So my husband wears musk. What she wears doesn't mean that's what she likes to smell from you. 

Tell her jokingly that you are afraid to lose such a gorgeous wife as she is to a bunch of younger men. And she will just laugh at you for being silly.

Send her text messages during the day. I love you! You are a wonderful wife.......... Say all the good things you like about her. If you are so attached to her, I am sure she has a lot of good qualities.

Don't send the flowers to her office, but surprise her by putting it on her dresser. A rose, a bouquet of roses, or flowers she like. You don't need to do it too often. She'll have big smiles when she sees the flowers. 

Good sex. Wonderful sex. Lick her, stroke her, caress her, kiss her, serve her like she is your queen!!!

Share house chores with her together. Don't make her do all the work.

Take her to nice restaurants. Take her to shopping malls. Take her to beautiful parks, take her to romantic hotels.......................

Leave room for other wonderful advice for you.....................


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

i personally LOVE Aqua Di Gio for men by Georgio Armani, especially for a man of your age. Hollister is a lil young IMO. 
Kenneth Cole Reaction is a good one too 

The sense of smell is a powerful thing, I remember how people to whom I became afond of many years ago smelled.

Women love romantic gestures. (even the ones who say they dont) sending her flowers is good, you could also do something fun like a pajama gram

**if she likes hollister she will like the others I mentioned- they are in the same "note" rang but not quite as citrusy.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

or if you have a lil extra money have a car pick her up and whisk her off to a romantic dinner with you one night.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm curious as to why you feel threatened by these other men. Has it just opened your eyes to what an attractive, personable woman your wife is? Or is it merely because you feel a little self conscious about your natural aging and how life has sort of fallen into that "comfortable" routine.

It just seems a little sudden to go from - a new job with young bucks = jealous to
A new job with young bucks = she's going to leave me!


If there has been distance between the two of you, it might be a good time for a talk. Instead of guessing things, why not actually talk to her about things she would like. Ask her what's her favorite cologne to smell on you before you leave for work in the morning. Small gestures can mean a lot - big moves all of the sudden might put her off if you guys are having issues (or she may not think of them as genuine) especially if you haven't talked about whatever it is bothering the both of you.

The suggestions from the posts before me are a great foundation for you to start in the right direction. Women enjoy compliments and knowing their husband is thinking about them through the day. Doing a special day trip or evening date will make her very happy. Been a little self centered in the bedroom? The next time you two make love, ask her what she wants from you and then give it to her. She'll be in heaven.

Hopefully I haven't come off as too nosey, as I wish you the best of luck in your future. Let us know how things go!


----------



## Eli_Erdwell (Sep 2, 2010)

GreenPearl has a lot of good ideas. Personally I think it's great that you're jealous (don't take that the wrong way) ... it just means that you still love her and want her to know how wonderful you can be to her.

If she's a flower kinda girl, send her a single flower with a note attached telling her you were just thinking of her. I'm allergic so as an alternative, my husband will occasionally (but not too frequently) send me a fake flower with a note saying he'll stop loving me when it dies, or a special something in my purse for me to find later. Work to your strengths. If you're good with words, write her a poem, music= a short song with no words. Something purely you. Only you will know what she'll really love, but hopefully some coaxing suggestions will stretch out those creative muscles. 

The bit Pearl left about sending her a car to bring her to you is a Fantasic! idea. Send her a note telling her to be waiting outside at a certain time. (Might want to send her a special outfit too, cuz no woman wants to go on a date in her work attire!!) Was there anything you used to do when you were dating to show each other you loved one another that you haven't done in a while? Or a joke the two of you used to laugh at and haven't thought about recently?

Just letting her know you remember what brought you together will say a lot. 

And as far as scents, take a sneek over to a Macy's or something and ask a professional opinion of Hollister's variety and choose what YOU like from it. If you don't like the way you smell, won't matter if she does.  But don't let on. Just put it on one day and surprise her in the morning before she goes to work. Then she'll be thinking about you whether she wants to or not 

Good Luck! She's very lucky to have someone who cares enough to dare asking a woman's opinion! :smthumbup:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Read The Five Love Languages, before you go off and do these things. Each of us expresses and receives love in different ways. If your wife's not a romance person, flowers may turn her off, or getaways. If she's an acts of service person, she'll respond more to you fixing the broken screen door.


----------

